# Citizen Eco-Drive BU0011-55A



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello everyone..... This week I had the pleasure to discover this drop dead gorgeous (at least to me) Citizen with semi-perpetual calendar, moonphase, sapphire crystal and butterfly clasp:














































This watch was unveiled during Basel World in 2008 and unfortunately, is not sold in the United States so I will have to source it from either Japan or Singapore.

It has the Citizen Eco-Drive Caliber 8730 movement and the watch is 100% made in Japan. Looks like this is a "high end" Eco-Drive model.

Does anyone know anything about this 8730 caliber? Has anyone seen this watch in the flesh?

I am currently giving it high consideration since it appears I can pick up a new one for under US$400.

Other considerations are the Seiko Perpetual calendar watches equipped with the 8F32 movement, Citizen Exceed models, etc. While I like the Seikos those watches appear to be rather small at 37mm including the crown.

While I have owned my fair share of quartz time pieces I still need to be educated more in the world of HEQ.

Comments and suggestions are most welcome. My budget for this next watch purchase is around US$350.

What movements would be considered HEQ in the Eco-Drive lineup?

Thanks!:-!


----------



## South Pender (Jul 2, 2008)

MINIDriver said:


> What movements would be considered HEQ in the Eco-Drive lineup?


I think we need Catalin to answer this, but in case he doesn't see this thread, here are the Citizen HEQ eco-drive movements I know about (men's models): E510, G530, A780, A730. I don't think Caliber 8730 is HEQ--i.e., ± 20 sec./year or better, which seems to be where we draw the line on this forum--but I could be wrong. In any case, that is a very interesting and appealing watch.


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Boy, I don't care if it is HEQ or not, that is one seriously fantastic looking watch! I have been wanting to get a watch with moonphase for quite some time, I think I have just found it!

Edit. Just checked out the price, waay less than I thought!


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

I agree, this thing HEQ or not looks drop dead gorgeous. Citizen Japan site lists it as "Eco-Drive Complication" and the MSRP is 99,500 Yen (Around US$1,000). That is a seriously expensive Eco-Drive.

What do you guys think of the Seiko Perpetual calendars equipped with the 8F32 movement?


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

South Pender said:


> I think we need Catalin to answer this, but in case he doesn't see this thread, here are the Citizen HEQ eco-drive movements I know about (men's models): E510, G530, A780, A730. I don't think Caliber 8730 is HEQ--i.e., ± 20 sec./year or better, which seems to be where we draw the line on this forum--but I could be wrong. In any case, that is a very interesting and appealing watch.


Indeed that is not one of the ultra-accurate ecodrives :-(
It is however good looking (and with the new 3D look, but not at Campanola level) - but the Japan list price is IMHO just crazy - http://translate.google.com/transla...itizen.jp/complication/lineup/calendrier.html
I have not seen an English manual for caliber 8730 but the caliber seems to be slightly related to the older caliber 8651 which was NOT even an annual calendar ...
I have seen the 'salmon' model on ebay at much better prices, but not this one ...


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

MINIDriver said:


> I agree, this thing HEQ or not looks drop dead gorgeous. Citizen Japan site lists it as "Eco-Drive Complication" and the MSRP is 99,500 Yen (Around US$1,000). That is a seriously expensive Eco-Drive.
> 
> What do you guys think of the Seiko Perpetual calendars equipped with the 8F32 movement?


I just found it for sale here and considerably less than the $1000!
http://www.watches88.com/pd-citizen-eco-drive-moon-phase-semi-perpetual-calendar-bu0011-55a.cfm

and this one for $350!
http://www.superchrono.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2009


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow 46mm is BIG ! Wonder what "semi-perpetual" stands for exactly ?


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

webvan said:


> Wow 46mm is BIG ! Wonder what "semi-perpetual" stands for exactly ?


It doesn't take into account leap years. You will need to adjust the date on the watch every 4 years. Wacky eh?:think:


----------



## RPF (Feb 28, 2008)

It is about 42mm. The 46mm includes the crown and projection on the right side, one of which is a button for the calendar. It's a gorgeous watch but the bracelet isn't as good as the Seiko Premier series.


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks, 42mm is certainly more manageable.


----------



## ketseven (Dec 15, 2009)

MINIDriver said:


> It doesn't take into account leap years. You will need to adjust the date on the watch every 4 years. Wacky eh?:think:


I think that this watch in not "semi-perpetual" at all. Check for yourself, Calibre 8730 manual is located here: http://www.citizen.com.hk/upload/customer/manual/8730_E.pdf

It clearly says that the "date follows 31-day cycle"....

Anybody who have this watch can comment?


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes. It seems these new 8730s are nothing more than a "cosmetic" revision of the prior Calibre 8651 Moon Phase watches. I just picked up the Tonneau version of the 8651 (white dial on bracelet) from a local AD here in town. Watch is in brand new condition, tags, never worn and got a killer deal on it plus 5 year Citizen warranty.


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Where is the Moonphase display ? Do you confirm it's not an annual calendar ?


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

webvan said:


> Where is the Moonphase display ? Do you confirm it's not an annual calendar ?


In the original picture is the small circle at around 6 - it is not so traditional (and you don't see the 29.5 days) but I believe it is more accurate as the shape displayed ...

And yes, the manual (a few posts above) has a very specific (INCREDIBLY small-printed) phrase in relation to how the date works.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Doesn't seem like a HEQ to me.


----------



## ketseven (Dec 15, 2009)

I think it's a regular 31-day cycle calendar.

Also, just noticed that CREATIONWATCHES.COM removed "semi-perpetual" from the description of this model...



webvan said:


> Where is the Moonphase display ? Do you confirm it's not an annual calendar ?


----------

